# Craftsman leaf blower no start



## dummy01 (Oct 7, 2010)

model 358.794770 craftsman leaf blower will not start. Has spark, clean gas/oil, 120 compression. Carb rebuild kit put in. Absolutely doesn't attempt to start at all. Needle valves look OK. Have turned them out 1 1/2 and 2 turns, but still no ignition. Spark plug is gas soaked. Is it time for a new carb?


----------

